# Looking for lease or club 2017-18



## Jbennett1973 (Jan 30, 2017)

Looking for a club or lease in Washington co,Jefferson co,Wilkes co,Hancock co,or Greene co for 2017-18 season


----------



## rodwill1234 (Feb 2, 2017)

jbennett1973 said:


> looking for a club or lease in washington co,jefferson co,wilkes co,hancock co,or greene co for 2017-18 season



have a spot in putnam county


----------



## Jbennett1973 (Feb 3, 2017)

How many acres ? Do you have just one spot open ?


----------

